# DW- Review -DW Adams VRT Review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Adams VRT Review*

1st up thanks to Jeff from Prestige Car care for sending me a couple more samples to review and sorry it has taken me so long to get the write up done:thumb:

Adams products have been available in the UK for a while and have developed a good following, they are sold by Prestige Car care shop, for more information have a browse here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

I have tried some of the Adams range and have been impressed so far so I was keen to see if VRT can solve one of my biggest detailing problems.

*The Product:*

So what does VRT stand for?.... Well it seems to stand for Vinyl, Rubber and Trim so its a versatile tyre and trim dressing:thumb:

The sample supplied came in a good quality PET bottle wearing the usual great quality Adams label with all the pertinent information on, it also had a handy 'flip top' lid which really makes a difference.

The actual VRT is white in colour with the consistency of single cream, it also had a really nice cherry bakewell scent which for some reason suprised me 

*Adams Car Care say:*

*Leaves a Crisp, Sharp Freshly Detailed Look
Durable SPF 35 Protection
Dries, No Worry of Sling on your Paint
Water Repellent

How do you make the industries best trim and tire dressing even better? You eliminate its only weakness by making it water repellent! This amazing new product will amaze you each time you use it.

That's right!! We've taken our extremely popular Vinyl, Rubber, and Tire dressing and eliminated the only complaint any of our customers ever had about it. Now instead of Adam's VRT Tire Trim Dressing washing away with the rain or coming off each time you clean your car the NEW Adam's Super VRT Tire & Trim Dressing actually BEADS AND REPELS WATER!!

Advances in polymer technology allowed us to keep the same amazing water based, low gloss, formula and make it water proof. The special additive allows the product to stand up to multiple washings, hundreds of miles of rain driving, and it even reduces surface tensions so much that water will literally roll right off of your trim and tires.

*

Excellent as Mr Burns would say 

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Cooper was given a good clean including a snow foam prewash and a 2 bucket wash and was looking nice and clean (for a change)



Now I don't know if many of you have worked in a Mini but the ABS wheel arch and side skirt trims are really tricky to get looking good so this is going to be a decent run out for VRT (if it works here it will work anywhere)

To prep the trims they were cleaned with some APC, brushes then dried to get them clean, although as usual looking a bit grey and tired 



A spot of VRT was applied to a sponge applicator pad which was then spread onto the trim



The VRT seemed to really soak into the trim and went on really smoothly, there were no high spots or streaks left just a really nice sharp finish :thumb:

The trims were all dressed, i then went round with a MF to buff off any excess but the funny thing was there was none.

And a cheeky 50/50 shot shows the darkening effect :thumb:



And you can really see the sharp finish the VRT left....

So it looks pretty good on trims but how does it fare on tyres ???

Same method of application here as with the trims and for a change i actually used the same applicator sponge, 2 pea size blobs on the sponge then applied to the tyre wall.



Application was a breeze, there was no streaks, smears or white bits, the VRT just soaked in and couldn't have been easier to apply:thumb:

This was more than enough to provide a really clean sharp finish again, not shiny and showy but not OEM, kind of in the middle and it was a look i really liked :thumb:



All in all I was happy with the finish and the ease of use :thumb:

*Price:*

£19.99 for a 16oz bottle and is available from here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p46/Adam's_Super_VRT_Tire_&_Trim_Dressing.html

Value wise this might seem like a lot but VRT is very frugal in application and a 16oz bottle should last along time, i probably used about 30ml for the entire car :thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

It would be a handy versatile addition to the bag if it lasts more than a couple of winter weeks so yes i will be trying it further but the cost of the product may put me off a bit.

*Conclusion:*

Adams VRT is a really versatile trim and tyre dressing which leaves a lovely sharp and clean finish, it smells good and works really well on even the trickiest of trims.



This could be a great addition to the detailing bag if you are looking for really sharp looking trims and tyres in one handy bottle, give it a go you might be suprised :thumb:

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "

*Thanks for reading*


----------

